# 1921 Schwinn ads via hathitrust



## chitown (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 31, 2013)

Very nice! Always loved the brown and green paint scheme.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Dec 31, 2013)

I felt compelled to patch one of these back together!!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 31, 2013)

Nice patch work!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks, these make great wall art for the shop. Don't need to worry about fancy frames or tacks to display them. Of course when I find a good frame for cheap some of them get framed. I have access to a digital press that does a great job.


----------



## chitown (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## El Hefe Grande (Aug 14, 2016)

Hi Chitown,

Can you explain how you searched for these on Hathitrust?


----------



## 2jakes (Aug 14, 2016)

Thanks Chitown.
Great original text & images from the past with many topics.
I’m checking out “*50 Years of Schwinn-Built Bicycles” * 1895 ~1945.
in book format.
I like the option where I can increase the size of the text & images.
The details are great.

Here’s a quick screen shot without any adjustments.


----------

